# Just ordered more fiber from Fiber Frolics



## gardenpoet (Jun 24, 2016)

Helen, I FINALLY have broken out my little electric wheel after not spinning for maybe two years (?) thanks to getting distracted by weaving and knitting. So, I finally spun the lilac roving and the mixed pinks/purples roving I bought from your Etsy shop a couple years ago and both have turned out so beautiful! Practice does help, too, but your roving was so easy to spin and I just kept going and going. Now I am plying it, which makes it even more consistent and probably usable. The mixed colors ply is turning out stunning, and I can hardly wait to knit a cowl or scarf with it. I think I won't have enough for the slipstitch pattern I have chosen, so was so happy to find one more in your shop this morning.

I hope you are doing well. I can't believe how many things you have in your shop, not just the fibers but the yarns you spin. You must be incredible busy.


----------



## cat_woman (Sep 21, 2014)

Oh, it sounds lovely. Please post a picture of your finished yarn. I love seeing other's spinning projects.


----------



## hilarymercer51 (9 mo ago)

Sounds super, would love to see it. Spinning is one thing I don't do - I'm afraid one more craft would result in the 'divorce court'!


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Thank you... I am so glad you are a repeat customer. Soon I will be adding to the shop. When it gets cooler out so I can stay outside more. I saw the pictures your yarn is amazing.


----------

